# remplacer COMBO sur iMac G4 Tournesol



## pecege (25 Août 2013)

Bonjour!

afin de pallier la panne du lecteur combo de mon vieil iMac tournesol G4 ( qui ne lit plus que certains CD musicaux, pas tous...) j'envisage de le remplacer par un lecteur graveur de CD/DVD et d'installer ( précautionneusement, je ne l'ai jamais ouvert... ) un Pioneer DVR-111. 

Existe-t'il peut-être d'autre(s)  lecteur / graveur de CD & DVD à installer sur l'iMac?

Merci de vos réponses,

bien cordialement,

PCG

  ( MacUser regrettant de devoir régulièrement changer de matériel par arrêt de développement .....Merci Apple!! )


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2013)

Le DVR-111D (ainsi que l'ensemble de la game Pioneer en général) s'entend très bien avec les Mac (j'ai expérimenté naguère le 105 et le 107, et j'ai actuellement en service un 106, un 110 et un 111).

Cependant, j'attire ton attention sur deux faits importants concernant l'iMac G4 :

- Toute ouverture de la machine implique l'usage de pâte thermique avant de la refermer, sur le ou les &#8230; Selon le modèle il y en a un ou deux &#8230; Contact(s) du caloduc, faute de quoi, c'est la mort assurée pour le processeur dans les jours/semaines/mois qui suivent

- Si, après avoir été refermée la machine ne redémarre pas, ça peut être du au fait que les 4 vis Torx qui fixent la cloche sur la base ont été trop serrées.

En dehors de ça, si le démontage ne présente que peu de difficultés, le remontage est un peu plus délicat, pas toujours évident de remettre correctement en place l'ensemble disque dur/disque optique.


----------



## pecege (25 Août 2013)

Tu m'avais déjà répondu , déjà aussi utilement, par le passé.....Merci bien!!

Moto( l'Edouard... ) , musique....manque plus que la plongée et ce sera ....plus que top, non?

Encore merci,

PCG


----------



## CBi (26 Août 2013)

Rappel (inlassable) = il existe un fil sur l'upgrade du Tournesol, avec conseils techniques, photos du démontage (au post #44) et tout et tout :

http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/upgrade-imac-g4-ca-vaut-le-coup-165522.html


----------



## pecege (26 Août 2013)

le lien semble inactif ( PICASA: cette page est introuvable )....

Grand merci cependant,

Bien cordialement,

PCG

PCG


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2013)

pecege a dit:


> manque plus que la plongée et ce sera ....plus que top, non?



Ben nan, la plongée, c'est les copains (un président de club et un directeur technique régional de la fédération), pas moi, moi, je me contente de la "plonge"


----------



## pecege (26 Août 2013)

si ce n'est déjà fait: sous l'eau, tout est zen!!

Grand merci de ton attention!

PCG


----------



## CBi (26 Août 2013)

pecege a dit:


> le lien semble inactif ( PICASA: cette page est introuvable )....
> 
> Grand merci cependant,
> 
> ...



Curieux, l'album est pourtant "public" = encore une subtilité de Google+  ?

Voici le lien vers les photos = https://plus.google.com/photos/1074...16402130017?banner=pwa&authkey=CKeIir6Zy8-Xbw


----------



## pecege (26 Août 2013)

cette fois, photos bien visibles.....

ja vais m'armer de tournevis, et de courage, et me lancer...!

Encore merci,

bien cordialement,

PCG


----------

